
Democratic Taylorism: The Toyota Production System at Nummi - pjc50
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/245862516_Democratic_Taylorism_The_Toyota_Production_System_at_NUMMI
======
pjc50
(found via this excellent Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/SarahTaber_bww/status/112294341339609907...](https://twitter.com/SarahTaber_bww/status/1122943413396099072)
). Apparently the NUMMI plant is now Tesla..

------
arkitaip
I wonder how much of Nummi's knowledge Tesla has managed to retain. I fear
some profound insights have been lost considering how problematic and
inefficient Tesla's production has been.

